# Millipede keepers.



## redtegu (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi, I havnt been on in a while. I was wondering What species everyone was working with/ breeding.

Heres my list:

Narceus Gordonus
N. americanus
Chicobolus spinigerus
Anadenobolus monilicornis
Spirobolidae Tylobolus
Apeuthes sp. (Thai Rainbow Millipede)
Aulacobolus rubropunctatus


----------



## sarahpede (Feb 16, 2009)

im only doing abg's and others that im not breeding are red bandeds and bumbul bee iv token a much need brack sisens the axident with my mom that got 5 or so + babys dead so far im just staying on theperch a place for birds and i dont think my mom is wiling to buy me eny more millipedes even if i do get mony to buy them for myself.


----------



## redtegu (Feb 18, 2009)

Cool, I like AGBs but dont have any. anyone else?


----------



## pouchedrat (Feb 19, 2009)

I currently have
african giant black (A. gigas)
bumblebee (Anadenobolus monilicornis)
african fire millipedes (guessing same species as ghana red banded)

I only have a few of each species, looking to get more african blacks, since I only have two females, and both are at 6 inches long still.  I have plans to acquire other species in the future, but it'll be a long time before anything happens with the current lot I keep.  

I saw the Florida ivories in that other thread and never realized they were so beautiful, so I may grab a group of them next. 

Still very much a beginner, so yeah.  I've searched desperately for madagascar fires for a year or so now, and haven't seen them around lately.  I had one many years back and it was a stunning millipede, would LOVE to work with them.


----------



## Kimix (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a group of Giant African Blacks, I've had babies once, hopeing for more soon  







And I have 2.2 Ghana Red Banded Millipedes I picked up in October


----------



## redtegu (Feb 23, 2009)

I forgot to add I also have african fire millipedes.


----------



## sarahpede (Feb 24, 2009)

Ghana Red Banded Millipedes yep thats what i got


----------



## Theheavydress (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey everyone. I'm not sure if anyone reads this thread anymore, but regardless, I am desperately looking to adopt or buy a few african blacks. the more the merrier. They would be right at home in the terrarium I am creating. 
Please don't hesitate to email if you are looking to rehome. 
Thanks for your time!


----------



## Fyreflye (Jul 13, 2009)

Theheavydress said:


> Hey everyone. I'm not sure if anyone reads this thread anymore, but regardless, I am desperately looking to adopt or buy a few african blacks. the more the merrier. They would be right at home in the terrarium I am creating.
> Please don't hesitate to email if you are looking to rehome.
> Thanks for your time!


Since the ban on importing these guys, they've gotten harder to find, and are gone as soon as they hit the market.  You can post a WTB thread on the classifieds, or do a search and see who's had them for sale recently- be almost funny to see if anyone's started a 'waiting list' for AGB pedelings.  G'luck!


----------



## Lucas339 (Jul 13, 2009)

are the Ghana Red Banded Millipedes hard to get now too or just the AGBs?


----------



## Fyreflye (Jul 13, 2009)

Lucas339 said:


> are the Ghana Red Banded Millipedes hard to get now too or just the AGBs?


I could be wrong (i've only been trolling these forums for a few months, and just got my first pedes), but i THINK the Ghana Red Banded may be being sold under the name of African Fire Millipede as well- if they are not the same species, they are very similar.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jul 13, 2009)

-Spirobolidae Tylobolus
-Archispirostreptus gigas
-Harpaphe haydeniana
-unidentified Polydesmids


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 15, 2009)

*O. ornatus?*

I think this is a color morph of O. ornatus. I am not really sure though.  Got them on N.E. corner of chihuahuan desert.  I have 16 of them ranging from baby-adult.  I don't know much about them though.  I just feed and water.  

http://s619.photobucket.com/albums/tt279/Nomadinexile/Otherinverts/?action=view&current=IMG_0447.jpg


----------



## Lucas339 (Jul 15, 2009)

Nomadinexile said:


> I think this is a color morph of O. ornatus. I am not really sure though.  Got them on N.E. corner of chihuahuan desert.  I have 16 of them ranging from baby-adult.  I don't know much about them though.  I just feed and water.
> 
> http://s619.photobucket.com/albums/tt279/Nomadinexile/Otherinverts/?action=view&current=IMG_0447.jpg


i have these as well.  i really like them!!


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 17, 2009)

Are they O. ornatus?   I had someone chastise me for calling them that, but I haven't found anything else known to area that fits the bill.  Anyway, apparently there are different color morphs of O. ornatus.  (correct me if wrong)  Which could account for the mistaken I.D.  Or is it me?   



Lucas339 said:


> i have these as well.  i really like them!!


----------



## Lucas339 (Jul 17, 2009)

yeah i know of the dark brown color and the golden color.  i have the gold.


----------



## fluffyleopard (Jul 17, 2009)

I have Florida Ivories, who decided to have little babies. I don't know much about keeping the babies alive so if anyone has suggestions, let me know!


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 17, 2009)

*good*

Good.  I was really confused, but left it alone, cause it's not a huge deal to me what they are.  He could have called them the boring common millipede and I wouldn't care.  They are cool.  Another wonder of life living in my house.  
But it is nice to know, seeing as how I will be taking them to schools this fall most likely!


----------

